# Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*

						Für kurze Zeit gibt es einen limitierten Aktions-PC mit Core i5-8600K und der Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming. Der Komplett-PC für Gamer wird mit einem Preisvorteil von 130 Euro angeboten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*


----------



## BikeRider (29. April 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*

Bei vielen PCGH-PCs steht leider :"Liefertermin unbekannt"
Wird sich das in absehbarer Zeit ändern @ PCGH ?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*

Ich finde es schade das bei einem solchem PC System(e) am einem wichtigem Punkt(egal ob dieses oder vergleichbare Angebot ist)
fast immer oder zu meist an dem Netzteil gespart wird.Den das ist einer der wichtigsten Komponenten im PC, 
vorallem wenn man damit eine 1080er betreiben möchte und vorallem auf lange sicht gesehen sollte man sich ein besseren holen bzw.wechseln.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade das bei einem solchem PC System(e) am einem wichtigem Punkt(egal ob dieses oder vergleichbare Angebot ist)
> fast immer oder zu meist an dem Netzteil gespart wird.Den das ist einer der wichtigsten Komponenten im PC,
> vorallem wenn man damit eine 1080er betreiben möchte und vorallem auf lange sicht gesehen sollte man sich ein besseren holen bzw.wechseln.



Full ack! Keine Ahnung warum die PCGH die doch schon recht zahlreich in diese Richtung geäußerte Kritik ignoriert.


----------



## facehugger (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Full ack! Keine Ahnung warum die PCGH die doch schon recht zahlreich in diese Richtung geäußerte Kritik ignoriert.


Weil PCGH (glaube ich zumindest) nicht "den" Einfluss auf die Auswahl der Komponenten hat... Alternate sitzt da wohl am längeren Hebel, ist natürlich nur mein Eindruck/Vermutung und alles unter Vorbehalt/jegliche Gewähr meinerseits

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*



facehugger schrieb:


> Weil PCGH (glaube ich zumindest) nicht "den" Einfluss auf die Auswahl der Komponenten hat... Alternate sitzt da wohl am längeren Hebel, ist natürlich nur mein Eindruck/Vermutung und alles unter Vorbehalt/jegliche Gewähr meinerseits
> 
> Gruß



Also beim Case auf jeden Fall. Den Unfall kann man nur direkt ab Kauf entsorgen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*

Diese Aktions-PCs sind Gemeinschaftsprojekte - anders als die PCGH-PCs - und um hier einen guten Preisvorteil für die Kunden zu erzielen, hat Alternate das Sharkoon-Netzteil gewählt. War also hier nicht unsere Entscheidung. Und was das Gehäuse angeht: Da müssen wir auch bei den PCGH-PCs dieses Gehäuse nehmen, da Alternate für die Serien-Fertigung nur noch dieses Gehäuse verwenden will.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*

Danke für die Klarstellung.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Und was das Gehäuse angeht: Da müssen wir auch bei den PCGH-PCs dieses Gehäuse nehmen, da Alternate für die Serien-Fertigung nur noch dieses Gehäuse verwenden will.



Aber anfangs habt ihr doch mit dem Kopf geschüttelt, oder?


----------



## BikeRider (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*

Verfügbar sind die PCs jedenfalls wieder


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber anfangs habt ihr doch mit dem Kopf geschüttelt, oder?



Sozusagen


----------



## marc383 (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*

Was will man mit so einer Kiste? Hässlich total schlecht bestückt und viel zu Teuer! Ich bleib dabei lieber mir mein Zeug selebr zusammen zubauen!!!


----------



## Danielus (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*

Da ist ja selbst mein Jahre altes Zalman Z3 Plus deutlich besser dabei. Und das hat nur knapp 50€ gekostet in 2014.

Die Ausstattung für den Preis ist auch nicht ganz so überzeugend. 
Wenn ich 1500€+ Für einen "Gaming-PC" ausgeben würde, erwartete ich da aufjedenfall auch keine Mittel-Klasse CPU drin!
Die Grafikkarte wird man irgendwann so oder so aufrüsten wollen, aber die CPU sollte, bei so einem teuren Gerät, dann doch etwas Zukunftssicherer sein!

Wer sich vor 5 Jahren einen i7 PC gekauft hat, steht ja heute auch besser da als jemand mit nem durschnittlichen i5 aus der Zeit.


----------



## INU.ID (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade das bei einem solchem PC System(e) am einem wichtigem Punkt(egal ob dieses oder vergleichbare Angebot ist) fast immer oder zu meist an dem Netzteil gespart wird.Den das ist einer der wichtigsten Komponenten im PC, vorallem wenn man damit eine 1080er betreiben möchte und vorallem auf lange sicht gesehen sollte man sich ein besseren holen bzw.wechseln.


Echt schlimm wie wenig Ahnung die Jungs von Alternate von Netzteilen haben. Die sollten ihren Datensatz bzgl. durch Netzteile verursachte Ausfälle/Probleme wirklich mal mit ein paar Hobby-Bastlern abgleichen, und sich von eben solchen beraten lassen.

Mein billiges Schrott-Netzteil (Sharkoon WMP 600, hab ich damals genommen weil das gewünschte Enermax nicht im Ladengeschäft in Linden vorrätig war) arbeitet jetzt übrigens schon im 7ten Jahr völlig problemlos im Main-PC, mit einem seit Tag 1 übertakteten 3930K (und aktuell einer 980Ti G1). Hab ich wohl mal (wieder) richtig Glück gehabt. ^^



Danielus schrieb:


> Wer sich vor 5 Jahren einen i7 PC gekauft hat,  steht ja heute auch besser da als jemand mit nem durschnittlichen i5 aus  der Zeit.


Wer vor 5 Jahren einen PC gekauft hat, der musste auch noch in Relation andere Preise zahlen.


----------



## Danielus (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wer vor 5 Jahren einen PC gekauft hat, der musste auch noch in Relation andere Preise zahlen.



Bezweifele ich. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich das ein i7 damals auch nicht teurer war als heute z.b. ein i7 8700(k). Grafikkarten waren noch geringfügig billiger, und 16 Gb DDR3 hat man damals teils schon für unter 100€ bekommen, nicht so wie DDR4 jetzt mit 150-200€. Mainboards gab es zu der Zeit auch schon für deutlich unter 100€, wenn man nicht unbedingt die High-End Features brauchte. Und auch bei Gehäusen und Festplatten sehe ich da keine so riesigen Unterschiede in den Preisen.

Und es gibt ja auch genug Leute die mit einem solchen System einfach nur eine neuere GPU Kombinieren und immernoch locker ihre 60FPS in High/Ultra Settings bekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Diese Aktions-PCs sind Gemeinschaftsprojekte - anders als die PCGH-PCs - und um hier einen guten Preisvorteil für die Kunden zu erzielen, hat Alternate das Sharkoon-Netzteil gewählt. War also hier nicht unsere Entscheidung. Und was das Gehäuse angeht: Da müssen wir auch bei den PCGH-PCs dieses Gehäuse nehmen, da Alternate für die Serien-Fertigung nur noch dieses Gehäuse verwenden will.


Was spricht denn gegen das Gehäuse? Ich finde das relativ gut. Sowohl den Aufbau, als auch die Ausführung. Es ist nicht für den Blinki-blink
User, sondern für den, der ein unauffälliges und funktionales Gehäuse sucht. Was wurden für Lüfter verbaut?

Und diese ewigen Netzteildiskussionen sind alle aus der hohlen Hand. Wie hoch sind denn Ausfallraten der Rechner und der Netzteile?
Höher als mit den hier im Forum als einzige tauglichen Netzteilen definierten? Die "Netzteilspezialisten" schauen immer nur auf Einzelbau-
teile, und dann auf völlig unbedeutende Herstellerdatenblätter,  nie aber auf deren Zusammenspiel. Wirklich ernst nehme ich das nicht, denn
jeder, der sich einmal länger mit der Betriebsfestigkeit von komplexen Produkten beschäftigt hat, weiss, dass die Herstellerangaben einzelner
Komponenten völlig unerheblich sind, geht es um die Haltbarkeit im Zusammenspiel. Was bringen also Kondensatoren mit höherer Wärme-
festigkeit, wenn dazu ein Lüfter mit Minimaldrehzahl zum Einsatz kommt, der andere aber etwas weniger wärmebeständige Kondensatoren
durch gute Kühlung haltbarer macht? 

Ich empfehle die PCGH-Rechner weiter. Sicherlich geht es billiger, wenn man selber zusammenbaut, aber es gibt viele, die einfach nur kaufen
und anmachen wollen, ohne groß zu überlegen. Und von der Garantie her ist es einfach komfortabler. Rechner geht nicht mehr? Einschicken,
und nicht mühsam selber suchen, welches Bauteil denn jetzt reklamiert werden muss.


----------



## INU.ID (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*



Danielus schrieb:


> *Bezweifele ich.* Aus Erfahrung weiß ich das ein i7 damals auch nicht teurer war als heute z.b. ein i7 8700(k). Grafikkarten waren noch geringfügig billiger, und *16 Gb DDR3 hat man damals teils schon für unter 100€* *bekommen, nicht so wie DDR4 jetzt mit 150-200€.* Mainboards gab es zu der Zeit auch schon für deutlich unter 100€, wenn man nicht unbedingt die High-End Features brauchte. Und auch bei Gehäusen und Festplatten sehe ich da keine so riesigen Unterschiede in den Preisen.


Danke dass du dir schon selbst widersprichst. (oder hast du gedacht ich spreche nur von der CPU?)

16GB kosteten damals tlw. nur die Hälfte, und (etwas weiter zurück, weil ich da gerade die Preise im Kopf habe) eine GTX670 (damals die zweitschnellste Karte) kostete Mitte 2012 zum Release 349-399€, und ~ ein Jahr nach Release nur noch ungefähr den halben Preis. Zum Vergleich, eine GTX1070 (nicht die zweitschnellste Karte!) kostete zum Release schon 500-550€, und heute (*2 Jahre* nach Release) immer noch mindestens 450€ (und ihr Tiefpreis war immer über ~350€).

Und 2012, das Jahr aus dem mein aktueller PC stammt, bekam man für 500€ einen 3930K, die zweitschnellste CPU für den Enthusiast-Sockel, mit der gleichen Kernzahl wie das Topmodell (welches 1000€ kostete), und auch unbeschnitten bei den Lanes (nämlich mit 40). Heute zahlst du ca. 1000€ für eine CPU mit 40 Lanes, und hast dann trotzdem nur ca. halb so viele Kerne wie das Topmodell (was heute fast 2000€ kostet). Die 32GB RAM (Low-Profile und Low-Voltage) meines Systems haben mich, übrigens  noch im Januar 2017, ca. 160€ gekostet (weswegen ich ihn aufgerüstet hab). Heute kostet diese Menge RAM ca. 400€.

In Relation zahlt man für einen PC der mal 1500€ kostete heute schnell mal 2000€ und mehr. Eine 980Ti als übertaktete Custom kostete im Abverkauf seinerzeit ab 333€, da wird die 1080Ti nicht mal im Entferntesten hinkommen.

Zuletzt erwähne ich noch den Q6600. Als der QX6700 Ende 2006 auf den Markt kam, kostete er 1000€. Wenige Monate später kam der Q6600, für Anfangs 400€, wenige Wochen/Monate später kostete er aber nur noch 250€ (und weniger). Das waren also 250€ für die zweitschnellste CPU von Intel, und auch noch für den Mainstream-Sockel (damals war Enthusiast-Hardware nämlich noch im Mainstream-Sockel zu Hause).

Natürlich, eine 300€ CPU hat schon immer nur 300€ gekostet.
Die Frage ist nur was man wann für sein Geld bekommen hat...


----------



## XXTREME (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*

Nicht ein System dabei was einen Ryzen verbaut hat...sehe ich das richtig  ??

PCGH/Alternate: Einen Vertrag mit Intel


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Nicht ein System dabei was einen Ryzen verbaut hat...sehe ich das richtig  ??
> 
> PCGH/Alternate: Einen Vertrag mit Intel



Ein neuer Ryzen-PC kommt die Tage 
Mit Intel gibt es überhaupt keine Verträge.


----------



## Chronik (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*

Also um mal auf den Preis zu sprechen zu kommen: Mensch da ist dieser PC doch der Hammer, mein PCGH den ich mir vor 2 Jahren bei Alternate gekauft habe hat glaube ich 2100 oder 2200 gekostet, mit (ner 1070!) als i7-7700K, Ram 16 GB (glaube von Crosair), mit WIN 10 64-Bit (sollte eig. klar sein?!), CPU-Lüfter war glaube ich ein Brocken 2, mit Serien-Gehäuse, BD-Brenner, Seasonic Netzteil, ein HDD von WD mit 2 GB, eine SSD mit 524 GB (von Cruical, ich weiß nicht obs eine M.2 Platte ist) (für Win 10 + künftige Updates völlig ausreichend) und ein Mainboard von ASUS (ich glaube das hieß: PRIME), die Graka habe ich oben schon erwähnt eine GTX 1070 von Geforce.

Also hätte ich kein bzw. würde einen Suchen (der schon fertig konfiguriert ist) würde ich den nehmen!
Nichts über PCGH-PCs!!!

Was mich allerdings umhaut ist der Stromverbrauch in 3D bzw. unter last, junge junge junge 305 Watt. Mensch da wird man ja Arm von! Liegt das daran das der Prozessor noch neu ist und man darum noch nicht viel am Stromverbrauch rumgemacht hat/rummachen konnte? 

Ach was ich grade so sehe das nur noch Seagate Barracuda HDDs verbaut werden, was haltet ihr den von diesen HDDs? Sry aber von Seagate habe ich persönlich nur schlechtes gehört (schneller/häufiger Total ausfall, alle Daten weg, ...)!


----------



## Lelwani (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*



Chronik schrieb:


> Also um mal auf den Preis zu sprechen zu kommen: Mensch da ist dieser PC doch der Hammer, mein PCGH den ich mir vor 2 Jahren bei Alternate gekauft habe hat glaube ich 2100 oder 2200 gekostet, mit (ner 1070!) als i7-7700K, Ram 16 GB (glaube von Crosair), mit WIN 10 64-Bit (sollte eig. klar sein?!), CPU-Lüfter war glaube ich ein Brocken 2, mit Serien-Gehäuse, BD-Brenner, Seasonic Netzteil, ein HDD von WD mit 2 GB, eine SSD mit 524 GB (von Cruical, ich weiß nicht obs eine M.2 Platte ist) (für Win 10 + künftige Updates völlig ausreichend) und ein Mainboard von ASUS (ich glaube das hieß: PRIME), die Graka habe ich oben schon erwähnt eine GTX 1070 von Geforce.
> 
> Also hätte ich kein bzw. würde einen Suchen (der schon fertig konfiguriert ist) würde ich den nehmen!
> Nichts über PCGH-PCs!!!
> ...




alleine der satz hier 





> die Graka habe ich oben schon erwähnt eine GTX 1070 von Geforce.


  zeigt das du nich sonderlich die ahnung hast , und ja dann und auch nur dann sind fertig pcs gut. sry auch wenns hart klingt


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*



Lelwani schrieb:


> alleine der satz hier
> 
> 
> > die Graka habe ich oben schon erwähnt eine GTX 1070 von Geforce.
> ...


So ist aber eben auch der überwiegende Teil der PC Käufer. Hauptsache PC mit Intel und Geforce.
Voll krass alter.
Selbst wenns dann am Ende der neuste oberhammer Intel (Pentium oder ein als i7 vermarkter Dual Core Prozessor) mit Gamerkarte 1060 von Geforce mit krassen 5 GB (die in Wirklichkeit abgespeckte und langsamere Variante der 1060) ist.


----------



## BikeRider (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> So ist aber eben auch der überwiegende Teil der PC Käufer. Hauptsache PC mit Intel und Geforce.
> Voll krass alter.
> Selbst wenns dann am Ende der neuste Oberhammer Intel (Pentium oder ein als i7 Vermarkter Dual Core Prozessor) mit Gamerkarte 1060 von Geforce mit krassen 5 GB (die in Wirklichkeit abgespeckte und langsamere Variante der 1060) ist.



Die Auswahl an PCGH PCs mit AMD CPU und AMD Graka sind in der Tat begrenzt.
Ich warte bis heute auf einen AMD-PC
Ich frage mich,warum kein PC mit einen 2700x und ner Vega 64 angeboten wird
Und PCGH bietet grad einen PC mit 2700x CPU an (zu diesen Zeitpunkt).


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*

Mit meinem Post dachte ich eher weniger an AMD (wobei ich dir voll Recht gebe), als vielmehr PC Käufer allgemein, sei es jetzt PCGH, Media/Saturn, Aldi, sonstige PC Verkäufer...etc...
Muss nur Gaming, Intel und irgendwas mit Geforce dabei stehen.


----------



## SilentHunter (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*



Chronik schrieb:


> Ach was ich grade so sehe das nur noch Seagate Barracuda HDDs verbaut werden, was haltet ihr den von diesen HDDs? Sry aber von Seagate habe ich persönlich nur schlechtes gehört (schneller/häufiger Total ausfall, alle Daten weg, ...)!



Naja über den Preis lässt sich wie immer streiten auch bei den verbauten Komponenten .Bei dem Preis sollte ein besseres NT mit Goldzertifizierung noch drin sein .Was dein Hörensagen über Seagate Platten angeht kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung wiedersprechen .Habe eine 1,5TB Barracuda mit 7200Upm seit über 8 Jahren im Dauereinsatz die sicher bis heute eine hohe 2 Stellige TB Menge klaglos und zuverlässig bewältigt hat .Die einzigen HDDs die mir regelmässig ausgefallen sind waren Samsungs darum habe ich für deren Platten kein Bedarf mehr was aber hier nicht auf Hörensagen basiert .


----------



## facehugger (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*



Chronik schrieb:


> Ach was ich grade so sehe das nur noch Seagate Barracuda HDDs verbaut werden, was haltet ihr den von diesen HDDs? Sry aber von Seagate habe ich persönlich nur schlechtes gehört (schneller/häufiger Total ausfall, alle Daten weg, ...)!


Ich hab auch viel gehört. Zum Bleistift, das PC`s mit einer Intel-CPU und ner AMD-GPU kurz nach Spielstart den Geist aufgeben Von daher, du kannst immer in die Tonne greifen. Mit jeder Marke, jedem Hersteller, jedem Produkt. Wenn man dann mal von nem Ausfall betroffen ist, bringt es überhaupt nix jenen Anbieter für immer zu verdammen...

Achja, es melden sich meist nur diejenigen, bei denen etwas schiefgelaufen ist. Die zufriedenen Kunden lassen oft nix von sich hören. Schon mal daran gedacht PS: meine Seagate Barracuda 2TB hab ich jetzt schon seit 3 Jahren. Läuft (noch)...

Gruß


----------



## DrTA (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jetzt neu: Alternate/PCGH-Oster-PC 2K18-Edition - GTX 1080 und Core i5-8600K für 1.649€ [Anzeige]*

Laut Alternate ist der Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar...


----------

